# Sticky dough



## Suthseaxa (Jun 16, 2016)

I am having a recurring problem at the moment with sticky dough. It's so sticky most of it sticks to my hand when kneading, meaning it doesn't get kneaded. It's so sticky that I cannot roll it when I'm done kneading (sticks to my hands). These two make it looks so easy to shape:

Spelt bread:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4aBxhTSJgA

Sourdough:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfWcs2k7oQ4

Surely I'm not just adding too much water? Is there anything I could do better to make my dough less sticky and easier to handle?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2016)

Add more flour or use less water.

I butter my hands when I work with a sticky dough.  

Also a bench scraper, similar to this one, helps to lift the dough off of the board.  You can find them for a couple of dollars on up to thirty or forty dollars, buy an inexpensive one.

Steel Dough Scraper - 5-1/4" X 4-1/4" - LionsDeal


----------



## Suthseaxa (Jun 16, 2016)

"Add more flour" sounded far too simple, but if that is genuinely what may be going wrong, I'll just try and stick to that!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2016)

Suthseaxa said:


> "Add more flour" sounded far too simple, but if that is genuinely what may be going wrong, I'll just try and stick to that!



It takes a little practice especially when using whole grains.  The bran in the whole grains absorbs water more slowly than regular all purpose flour.

When I make bread I usually do not add the final cup of flour called for in the recipe until I see how the dough is coming together, sometimes you need it and sometimes you don't.  Add the additional flour a little at a time as you work the dough, you may not need the whole amount called for in the recipe and sometimes you may need a little more than the recipe calls for.  Check out the King Arthur website, they have many, many TNT bread recipes and tips for the beginning baker.

King Arthur Flour - Try it Once, Trust it Always

Good luck!


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Add more flour or use less water.
> 
> I butter my hands when I work with a sticky dough.
> 
> ...



I have one and what I love about it, is that it is not a one chore only piece of equipment. When I am dicing, I use it to scoop up the diced items. And it is great for scraping the countertop. I run my hand over the countertop and can feel little pieces that are stuck. For me, a bench scraper is an absolute piece of equipment. And they can cost less that $2.00. I wouldn't be without one. I consider my bench scraper as valuable as my KA mixer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 17, 2016)

It could also be the humidity on that day.
I like to leave my doughs "sit" for awhile to 
allow the liquid to be absorbed, kinda like 
the no-knead recipes or pie crusts, pasta dough, etc.
They need to rest.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 20, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> It could also be the humidity on that day.
> I like to leave my doughs "sit" for awhile to
> allow the liquid to be absorbed, kinda like
> the no-knead recipes or pie crusts, pasta dough, etc.
> They need to rest.



That's in part what the autolyse does.  You just mix the basic ingredients (except the salt) until they just come together, then let it rest for 30 minutes so the flour can absorb all of the liquid and the yeast can begin to work.  

Then add salt and mix for a few minutes more until the dough gets doughy.   After than I start my kneading process.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 24, 2016)

Sometimes, you just need really sticky dough. You could add flour until it's no longer sticky, but it's not the same bread. A good baguette needs sticky dough. A good ciabatta needs dough so sticky that it's like meconium.

So use silicone mats, bench scrapers, and just enough flour to keep yourself safe. If you can't get the damn thing off the silicone mat, throw the whole thing in the oven: the silicone can take it.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 25, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Sometimes, you just need really sticky dough. You could add flour until it's no longer sticky, but it's not the same bread. A good baguette needs sticky dough. A good ciabatta needs dough so sticky that it's like meconium.
> 
> So use silicone mats, bench scrapers, and just enough flour to keep yourself safe. If you can't get the damn thing off the silicone mat, throw the whole thing in the oven: the silicone can take it.



Forget the mat! When I try to do anything with a sticky dough, I can't get it off my hands!


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 25, 2016)

Getting it off your hands is indeed a problem. I use a standard dinner knife to scrape it off my fingers and pat it into place on the loaf. Dump the whole mess and the silicone mat in the oven, and when it comes out, you'll understand the bother.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 26, 2016)

Dipping your hands in water will help deal with a sticky dough.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Jun 26, 2016)

Water definitely works


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 26, 2016)

When it's that sticky, though, doesn't it just flatten out while it's baking? I've heard oiling your hands works real well, so as soon as I get some olive oil, I think I'm going to try that.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 26, 2016)

It does tend to flatten out while baking, so use a really hot oven and maybe even a hot Dutch Oven (see no-knead bread recipes) to get the "oven spring" that solves that problem. You want massive, random air-holes.

By all means leave them on the Silpat and bake away: it can take the heat, fragile as it seems.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 28, 2016)

A Dutch oven is on my wish list. This is on my wish list, too:

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/bakers-couche


----------

